# Big box store pellets



## Gt5228 (Nov 12, 2013)

So we have tsc, menards, lowes, Home Depot, Walmart, and a few small ma/pa stores around here that sell pellets. Are any store brands decent?


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 12, 2013)

You're in western Lower Michigan, correct? What brands are you running across at your local stores?

Here in southern Wisconsin I regularly see Indeck (ecch) Marth/Pennywise (mehh) and Lumberjack Premium (yess). I loaded up on a couple tons of Somersets at Menard's late last season -- they're OK, but I don't think they're much better than Marths. They're less dusty but coke up the burnpot in my boiler more than I'd like. Menard's has Pennywise pellets back for fall.

Rib Mountain and Vulcan are a couple "up-north" manufacturers that don't seem to get their products down here much. Maybe you see them on your side of the lake.


----------



## Gt5228 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes im close to Grand Rapids, i have found pro pellets, michigan wood fuel(suck!), marth, Isabella softwood, and thats about it. There is a shop about an hour from me that has both uncle Jed's and sumerset s but their a dollar more per dollar bag.. Are they still worth buying? I can get marth for 3.98/bag close to home. What do you think? One other thing is that my stove is a hair too small for my main floor so if there is any way to "overclock" my stove i would like to. I've tried the Isabella softwood pellets but the dont seem to keep my home as warm and get hung up in the hopper so id like to stay away from them..


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 12, 2013)

Uncle Jed's are excellent -- you must have an EarthSense dealer nearby. Jed's softwoods will help you get the most out of your stove. I burned a lot of them last year. I don't think you'll find them at a big-box store.

Marth pellets are a little dusty but burn well for me. I think they're a pretty good value, especially when Menard's runs their 11% rebate. They're on the low side for BTU per pound, though, at about 7700. Compare that with Jed's softwoods, 8600-8800 BTU. Pro Pellets were tested at 8250 BTU/lb by Twin Ports testing. Looks like Magic Spark is an affiliated brand, in case you happen to run across those.

If Jed's and Somersets command a similar premium price, I'd go with Jed's.


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 12, 2013)

Marth are burning well here too. Sale at Menards for 3.69


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 12, 2013)

Bioburner, I see from your signature that you have some Indecks on hand. How are they burning for you?


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 13, 2013)

Mr._Graybeard said:


> Bioburner, I see from your signature that you have some Indecks on hand. How are they burning for you?


 OK heat, lots of ash


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Nov 13, 2013)

Gt5228 said:


> So we have tsc, menards, lowes, Home Depot, Walmart, and a few small ma/pa stores around here that sell pellets. Are any store brands decent?


 
Menards and TSC around Cincinnati carry Sommerset pellets which are very good!  Not sure about the Grand Rapids area.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 13, 2013)

Bioburner said:


> OK heat, lots of ash



I had some ignition failures with Indecks last year. I noticed they were quite a bit darker than other pellets I was burning as well. I may pick up a bag to see if they've improved, but Farm & Fleet sells them at the same price as Lumberjacks. Indecks just don't compare to those.


----------



## Snowmobileaddict (Nov 13, 2013)

Graybeard, where are you from In SE WI?

I stocked up on Soemrsets from Menards this year just like last year. 

Again, I noticed that most Menards stores (Pewaukee, Germantown and West Bend) have Pennywise and Somersets on hand on in the lumber yard.  I like the Somersets over the Pennywise by Marth.


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 13, 2013)

Marth makes five labeled products that I have seen.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 13, 2013)

Snowmobileaddict said:


> Graybeard, where are you from In SE WI?
> 
> I stocked up on Soemrsets from Menards this year just like last year.
> 
> Again, I noticed that most Menards stores (Pewaukee, Germantown and West Bend) have Pennywise and Somersets on hand on in the lumber yard.  I like the Somersets over the Pennywise by Marth.



I'm in Ixonia, just west of Oconomowoc. I usually check the Menard's at Johnson Creek by phone to see what's available there, and the department manager said maybe a month ago that they only had Pennywise (and didn't expect to see anything else this fall). I could get to the Pewaukee Menard's easily enough, but I prefer Lumberjacks over Somersets, and the F&F is closer than either Menard's.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 13, 2013)

Bioburner said:


> Marth makes five labeled products that I have seen.


I've seen a couple Marth brands around here, at Menard's and Fleet Farm (not Farm & Fleet). Past reviews on this forum suggest they can be hit or miss; I suspect that's the risk you take when buying pellets from a wood fiber recycler. Last year they seemed OK, but I was alternating them with Jed's softies.


----------



## Jay Z (Nov 13, 2013)

I just purchased a Fahrenheit Endurance 50 and going to startup with Rib Mt. Premium.  They spec about 8600 btu.  Wanted to purchase some Lumberjack Premium.  Is the Watertown Farm and Fleet a dealer for them?


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 13, 2013)

Watertown Farm & Fleet should have them, but you may want to call ahead. I bought a ton from them last month and nearly cleaned them out. 

There's also a chimney service near Columbus that stocks Lumberjacks.

 I'd love to give Rib Mountains a try. Where are you located, Jay? Does a retailer near you stock them?


----------



## Jay Z (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr. Graybeard,

I bought my stove in Ripon and they had both Lumberjacks and Rib Mt.  I live North of Palmyra so pretty close to you.  I sold the big house and bought a farmhouse that had oil heat.  Furnace is new but I can't see heating at $800 a tank this winter.  Hooking it up this weekend.  I had space on the trailer so will have to find a closer source.  Want to buy at least 3 ton before it gets cold.

Jay


----------



## bbfarm (Nov 14, 2013)

We get the Rib Mt pellets also.  I believe the manufacturer is in Wausau, WI.

This is our 2nd winter burning with them.  They match Uncle Jeds for heat and low ash.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 14, 2013)

Jay Z said:


> Mr. Graybeard,
> 
> I bought my stove in Ripon and they had both Lumberjacks and Rib Mt.  I live North of Palmyra so pretty close to you.  I sold the big house and bought a farmhouse that had oil heat.  Furnace is new but I can't see heating at $800 a tank this winter.  Hooking it up this weekend.  I had space on the trailer so will have to find a closer source.  Want to buy at least 3 ton before it gets cold.
> 
> Jay


You're close, all right. I'm in an old farmhouse too, one of those yellow brick ones you see everywhere. And, I've got an old oil-fired monster that was draining my pockets.

Farm & Fleet is my preferred pellet source, with a good product at a reasonable price (and they're very close). Menard's is handy because they're everywhere and they're cheap. Home Depot in Delafield and TSC in Watertown are other options where I've picked up a bag or two.  TSC had Pro Pellets last year, but I haven't checked with them this fall yet.

I've seen Meyers Electric in Wales on a vendor list as a Lumberjack retailer, but I've found that list to be out of date (he was selling some Harman stoves). Also, 
There's a wood stove shop in Fort Atkinson -- I don't know if they sell pellets or not.

You must have bought from Sunburst in Ripon ... he's a little far from me. I can get Uncle Jed's pellets delivered from Propst Pellets in Beaver Dam, but he charges a premium for distance over 30 miles. That's not much for me but it might add up for you.


----------



## Snowmobileaddict (Nov 14, 2013)

Is this what the current bags of Lumberjacks look like? 






I think I only have seen Superior brand pellets at Mills FF closer to where I live.

I've never tried Lumberjacks.  I do like the idea that Somerset pellets are made with shavings and dust generated from the Somerset hardwood floor manufacturing.  They don't go around the state looking for fiber or shavings.  They source all of theirs from their own manufacturing of flooring planks.


----------



## Jay Z (Nov 14, 2013)

I got the furnace as a floor model.  Sunburst had been running the Lumberjack in it.  I want to take the sting out of the oil cost yet this winter.  Most of their  
ton prices are $212.00  Not bad if you live in the area but thats  a 80 mile trip for me.  I will have to check out Watertown this weekend.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 15, 2013)

Snowmobileaddict said:


> Is this what the current bags of Lumberjacks look like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that's the Lumberjack Premium bag. I believe Marth has a Superior brand, and I know Fleet Farm has sold Marth pellets.

The Lumberjack vendor list identifies a retailer in Slinger, A-1 Chimney Service. But the vendor list doesn't seem to be updated often.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 16, 2013)

Jay Z, I was over in Watertown today and noticed that the Tractor Supply store is selling Pro Pellets for $189 a ton. They also have a house brand pellet that appears to be Indecks. I didn't get a price on those. 

A couple more options for you ...


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 16, 2013)

Indeck pellets seem to very dark in color if you find a leaky bag. I would not put them anywhere near top of my list of will burn again.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 16, 2013)

I've come to the same conclusion on Indecks, Bioburner. Makes me wonder how much bark they're allowing into the manufacturing process.  I like Lumberjacks better than Pro Pellets myself, but the Pro Pellets weren't bad IME. I'd pick them over Marths at the same price.


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 16, 2013)

With the amount of ash I can't see how they can make the claim of premium. I got a early season deal of $189/ton on Superiors, Marth, and burn without all the ash and light tan on the interior of the stove. The way pellets are supposed to burn IMO.


----------



## Vinelife (Nov 16, 2013)

In Michigan, I really like the Pro Pellets.  Don't like the isabella much.  North of you we have Kirtland pellets which are a blend.  They burn great.


----------



## Jay Z (Nov 17, 2013)

Graybeard

Thanks for the update on pellets.  Moving stove into location today so should be running by next weekend.  Will have to get to Watertown this coming week for more pellets.  How many ton do you burn on average?


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, this is only my second season, so I don't have an average! What's more, I didn't pay very close attention to the number of bags I burned last season. I'd guess 6 tons plus. 

I'm working at keeping closer track this year. I've already gone through nearly a ton.


----------



## bbfarm (Nov 17, 2013)

About a ton a month. 

The first year was that really mild winter and we only got our stove the end of December so we only burned 3 tons

Last year harsh long winter and we burned 6 tons


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 17, 2013)

bbfarm said:


> About a ton a month.
> 
> The first year was that really mild winter and we only got our stove the end of December so we only burned 3 tons
> 
> Last year harsh long winter and we burned 6 tons



Forgive me if I missed it, bbfarm, but where in Wisconsin are you?


----------



## Jay Z (Nov 23, 2013)

Mr. Graybeard

Was at Watertown F & F today and had Lumberjack Premium at 184.00 per ton.  Purchased a ton and will pickup next weekend.  Sale ends 11/27


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks, Jay. I may mix up my stash a little -- I'm trying out the Pro Pellets TSC has for $189. I do like the way Lumberjacks burn, but I'm surprised at the fines in the bags I've bought so far this year. 

Anyway, it sounds like a good time to load up. Three or four tons wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Jay Z (Nov 29, 2013)

Finally got my furnace running Wednesday night.  I had to clear the path for exhaust through 20" of the stone foundation.  My neighbor is an HVAC guy so hooked up the returns to existing oil furnace.  I might head to TSC on Saturday to get a ton of the Pro Pellets as well.  Picked up the Lumberjacks today.  I figure a ton a month in the cold of winter.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow, Jay, you went through the rock foundation -- that's a tough job. Congrats for getting it done!

I'm planning to drive down to Palmyra this week or next to visit my bachelor cousin (he lives in the old Eagle Telephone Co. building on the main drag).  Care to show off your handiwork? PM me if you do.

I swung by TSC today and picked up a ton of pellets myself. Somehow the Christmas shopping rush bypassed Tractor Supply. I was in and out in a couple minutes.


----------



## Jay Z (Nov 30, 2013)

Mr._Graybeard said:


> Wow, Jay, you went through the rock foundation -- that's a tough job. Congrats for getting it done!
> 
> I'm planning to drive down to Palmyra this week or next to visit my bachelor cousin (he lives in the old Eagle Telephone Co. building on the main drag).  Care to show off your handiwork? PM me if you do.
> 
> I swung by TSC today and picked up a ton of pellets myself. Somehow the Christmas shopping rush bypassed Tractor Supply. I was in and out in a couple minutes.


----------



## Jay Z (Nov 30, 2013)

Graybeard,

You can just contact on my email.  jzawerschnik@gmail.com.  I will be around evenings and on the next two weekends.  Trying to button up the farmhouse before it gets to cold.


----------



## bbfarm (Nov 30, 2013)

graybeard, we live in Abrams.  About 30 minutes north of Green Bay.


----------



## jjk454ss (Nov 30, 2013)

Gt5228 said:


> So we have tsc, menards, lowes, Home Depot, Walmart, and a few small ma/pa stores around here that sell pellets. Are any store brands decent?



I know this is a little late, but I picked up Greenways at a Meijer in SW MI.  This is my first year with the stove, but I'm happy with the pellets.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Dec 1, 2013)

Jay Z said:


> Graybeard,
> 
> You can just contact on my email.  jzawerschnik@gmail.com.  I will be around evenings and on the next two weekends.  Trying to button up the farmhouse before it gets to cold.


Sounds good. Wife's got a project planned next Sunday where I'd be underfoot. I'll email you.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Dec 1, 2013)

bbfarm said:


> graybeard, we live in Abrams.  About 30 minutes north of Green Bay.


Ah, that's why you've got access to Rib Mountain pellets. I wonder how big a producer they are, and if they plan to expand. I hope so.

Vulcan is another pellet from from up north that we seldom see down here. They must be almost in your backyard. Have you tried them?

I think I'll pick up one more ton of Pro Pellets today. That'll up the stash to 4 1/2 tons -- should get us through most of March.


----------



## Jay Z (Dec 8, 2013)

Mr. Graybeard

How are the Pro Pellets burning?  Picked up a few bags to trial this weekend.  I have 2 ton in my basement( Lumberjack/Rib Mt.)  but want to add 2 more yet this year.  My furnace is running in the upper range to keep the old place in the upper 60's.  Kind of nice not to have the ups and downs of forced air heat.  I am happy with a steady 68 in the place.


----------



## Tony garofalo (Dec 8, 2013)

I have used the Pro pellets for a year now ,Burn good for the money but not as good as my hamers hot ones,They burn hot.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Dec 8, 2013)

Jay, I like them. They seem more dense than this season's Lumberjacks, which IMO have more fines than I recall seeing last year. The Pro Pellets leave more ash and carbon buildup than the Jacks and burn with a more yellow flame (I can see a blue edge to the flame coming out of the burnpot when Lumberjacks are burning). I think the Pro Pellets are generating slightly more heat pound for pound.


----------



## latichever (Dec 8, 2013)

My experience: if you maintain your stove fanatically, burn anything. If you're lax on the maintenance, any pellet could be a problem.


----------



## bbfarm (Dec 8, 2013)

No. I have never seen Vulcans in our area, but I haven't really shopped around. We like the ribs and only have to go about 5 miles to get them


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Dec 8, 2013)

bbfarm said:


> No. I have never seen Vulcans in our area, but I haven't really shopped around. We like the ribs and only have to go about 5 miles to get them


The Vulcan website -- http://www.vulcanwoodproducts.net/index.html -- has a list of dealers in your area. Not that I'm trying to instigate you into getting some!  To be honest, the few reviews I've seen were mixed.


----------



## Crazy Ivan from CT (Dec 9, 2013)

Bioburner said:


> Marth are burning well here too. Sale at Menards for 3.69


 

 That't pretty cheap!  That is like 10 years ago when I bought my Pellet stove cheap!     I paid $219 for Home depot pellets and they work good s far.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Dec 9, 2013)

Crazy Ivan from CT said:


> That't pretty cheap!  That is like 10 years ago when I bought my Pellet stove cheap!


Flyover country -- where all the women are strong, the men are good-looking and pellets go for $189 a ton.


----------



## bondo (Feb 16, 2014)

I know this is an older post but I wanted to throw in my 2 cents for whatever that is worth  I am new to the pellet world and read this post and a lot of others when searching for pellets. I started with Indecks, they were right there at Menards when I was there so figured lets try them even though they don't have the best reviews. I burned them and thought they were good. No clinkers nice and hot, not much dust or fines. Quite a bit of ash though. Like I said I am new so maybe it is a normal amount but seems like more then average from what I have been reading. Next to the lumberjacks. I live within 60 miles of both plants so wanted to give them both a fair shake. Well not impressed with them. So many fines, slivers of wood all over the place, pellets 1.5" plus. I was actually wondering if I should pour them in the hopper for fear of jamming the auger. However I wanted to see what the stove could take. I am happy to say they all fed with no jam. They did produce less ash but also less heat to boot. They didn't burn as good either it seems. The Indecks just left ash that blew around. The lumberjacks left 2 little piles of harder ash in the burnpot. The Indecks I think could go until I had too much ash filling the stove. I think I would have to scrape the burnpot at least every couple days with the lumberjack. I added a couple photos of the lumberjacks. That was just a random handful. They all have slivers of wood in them and so many fines. Not just dust but particles stuck all over. Once the lumberjacks are done I am gonna vacuum the hopper and go back to Indecks. I want to try Jeds but the only guy in the area that has them is out. Too bad about the lumberjacks I can get them for $190 a ton but haven't seen Indecks anywhere besides farm and fleet so far.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 16, 2014)

bondo said:


> I know this is an older post but I wanted to throw in my 2 cents for whatever that is worth  I am new to the pellet world and read this post and a lot of others when searching for pellets. I started with Indecks, they were right there at Menards when I was there so figured lets try them even though they don't have the best reviews. I burned them and thought they were good. No clinkers nice and hot, not much dust or fines. Quite a bit of ash though. Like I said I am new so maybe it is a normal amount but seems like more then average from what I have been reading. Next to the lumberjacks. I live within 60 miles of both plants so wanted to give them both a fair shake. Well not impressed with them. So many fines, slivers of wood all over the place, pellets 1.5" plus. I was actually wondering if I should pour them in the hopper for fear of jamming the auger. However I wanted to see what the stove could take. I am happy to say they all fed with no jam. They did produce less ash but also less heat to boot. They didn't burn as good either it seems. The Indecks just left ash that blew around. The lumberjacks left 2 little piles of harder ash in the burnpot. The Indecks I think could go until I had too much ash filling the stove. I think I would have to scrape the burnpot at least every couple days with the lumberjack. I added a couple photos of the lumberjacks. That was just a random handful. They all have slivers of wood in them and so many fines. Not just dust but particles stuck all over. Once the lumberjacks are done I am gonna vacuum the hopper and go back to Indecks. I want to try Jeds but the only guy in the area that has them is out. Too bad about the lumberjacks I can get them for $190 a ton but haven't seen Indecks anywhere besides farm and fleet so far.
> 
> View attachment 127681
> View attachment 127683


Your at the end of the heating season, at least according to how big box stores are stocking. Keep a lookout next summer for new pellets to try and stock. Having bought 90 bu. corn last month will probably only have to get in three tons for next season to heat the house and garage. Maybe you might find a nice used Cumberland stove to supplement your heating needs. I saw a couple of used ones for around $1200 earlier this season. Nice looking stoves and multifuel.


----------



## bondo (Feb 16, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> Your at the end of the heating season, at least according to how big box stores are stocking. Keep a lookout next summer for new pellets to try and stock. Having bought 90 bu. corn last month will probably only have to get in three tons for next season to heat the house and garage. Maybe you might find a nice used Cumberland stove to supplement your heating needs. I saw a couple of used ones for around $1200 earlier this season. Nice looking stoves and multifuel.



I have all the stove I need right now. I wouldn't touch a Cumberland stove with a 10 foot pole just because I know the company that makes them. Might be a great stove but I won't chance it.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 16, 2014)

bondo said:


> I have all the stove I need right now. I wouldn't touch a Cumberland stove with a 10 foot pole just because I know the company that makes them. Might be a great stove but I won't chance it.


Please clue us in or PM a message.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 16, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> Please clue us in or PM a message.



If it doesn't involve experience with the stoves, please don't clue us in.


----------



## bondo (Feb 16, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> Please clue us in or PM a message.



I have owned Ardisam items before. Ice fishing items like augers and shacks. They are pretty shotty. I went through 4 of their augers in a little over a year. Their shacks are basically see thru within a couple years. I kept trying to give them the benefit of the doubt because they are right here where I live. A lot of people here feel the same about their products. I won't go into their business practices on a forum but that was the last straw and made me decide to stay clear of them forever.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 16, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> If it doesn't involve experience with the stoves, please don't clue us in.


Hence the request for a  PM


----------



## rich2500 (Feb 16, 2014)

A little birdie told me this may be the last year for the Cumberland stove


----------



## bondo (Feb 16, 2014)

rich2500 said:


> A little birdie told me this may be the last year for the Cumberland stove


Just the Cumberland or the Castle also?


----------



## bondo (Feb 16, 2014)

Well this got sidetracked a little.  Now that the Lumberjacks are gone and the Indecks are back in.......WOW what a difference. The Indecks put out a lot more heat then the lumberjacks.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Feb 16, 2014)

This year's Lumberjacks were a disappointment. Last year's batch was a lot better.


----------



## bondo (Feb 16, 2014)

Mr._Graybeard said:


> This year's Lumberjacks were a disappointment. Last year's batch was a lot better.


Are you still burning Lumberjacks?


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Feb 16, 2014)

No, I just picked up a ton of Somersets and have a ton of Pro Pellets in the garage. I  burned a couple tons of Pro Pellets already -- 51/2 tons so far this season between all brands. I've also been burning some Dejno pellets, may get some more of those. I'm thinking we'll go through 8 tons by spring.

I burned most of my Lumberjacks in November and December. Had some left over for some of the real cold nights in January, and the boiler went though them really fast. I would have liked to test their moisture content.


----------



## rich2500 (Feb 17, 2014)

bondo said:


> Just the Cumberland or the Castle also?


just the cumberland


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 17, 2014)

rich2500 said:


> just the cumberland


The castle has been a big hit for heating campers in Winston ND.


----------

